# Size of carrier for long distance travel



## wicamnca (Mar 4, 2014)

I am going to be moving from California to Texas soon and I was wondering about the size of crate to use for my cat. I will be taking him and my Golden Retriever in a small car (Prius). My cat is about 12 pounds. I have an old plastic dog crate that is 26" long as well as a large Sherpa bag that is about as long as he is. I plan to bring disposable litter boxes with us, but not keep them in the crate. He can turn around in both, but obviously the hard crate gives him much more room for standing. He is not crate trained and has never went anywhere besides to the vet, so he does not like either of the two options. I am trying to work on that as much as I can before we leave. For size reasons, the Sherpa bag will fit better in my car; however I want to do what is best for him. Will the Sherpa bag be too small?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tweeters (Jan 12, 2014)

I took two cats in a semi-large dog cage from Massachusetts to Iowa. Honestly, they spent most of the time sleeping so the size was plenty big enough for them. I also did not put a litter box in the cage and they were completely fine, including the day I accidently hit a deer and they ended up being inside for nearly 13 hours. I felt terrible, but they were pretty unfazed.

My cats also ended up being pretty good travelers, so that was lucky. Has your cat ever had car sickness? That was my biggest concern but it turned out not to be an issue at all. Good luck in your travels!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How long at one time will the cat be in the carrier? We moved from Sicily back to the US and the flight (with delays) took 23 hours. It was awful but the cats were fine afterwards,.....after awhile.

He'll probably sleep most of the way.


----------



## wicamnca (Mar 4, 2014)

I am expecting to make the trip in two days so it will probably be 10-12 hour days on the road each day. I will stop at rest stops on the way to let my dog out, but I would be a little nervous taking my cat out of the car. I would let him out in the hotel room at night.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

tweeters said:


> Has your cat ever had car sickness?


How do you tell if your cat has car sickness? I took my Shelly to the vet on Saturday (I just got her 2 weeks ago), and she does NOT like being in the carrier. Yowling the whole time, scratching (beating) on the door, flipping herself upside down... the whole "help me please, I'm being kidnapped and held for kitty ransom" routine. The actual vet visit was a snap in comparision. Once she's out of the carrier... back to her normal sweet self. 

Is it nerves, or fear? And how does one lessen or remedy this? I'm not one for distance travel, so the only time she'll likely be going anywhere is vet visits.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Don't do the soft sided bag!

For his own safety he should be in a hard-sided carrier that's strapped in.

If you were to be in an accident, or even have to break hard suddenly, the soft bag could slip, slide...or go right out the window in the worst case scenario! They're difficult to restrain properly.

Also, if he has an accident the cloth of the carrier will soak the urine right up, and he may have to sit there and smell that for ages  A hard kennel can be washed out if needed, and you can always replace towels in the bottom of it.

Another thing that can happen...although not as often with cats. He could chew through the soft carrier. Like I said, not likely, but it isn't even a chance with the hard kennel.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

AutumnRose74 said:


> Is it nerves, or fear? And *how does one lessen or remedy this? *I'm not one for distance travel, so the only time she'll likely be going anywhere is vet visits.


You leave the cat carrier out. It doesn't matter where you put it, your room, the living room, kitchen, etc. Just leave it out and put a towel or soft blanket in the bottom to make it inviting for her to lay in.
She will grow comfortable around the carrier and in time, even lay in it, possibly take a nap or two. The end result being that the next time she has to get in it to go to the vets she will be a lot more comfortable with the carrier and you shouldn't have all the drama.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree that a hard crate is safer for long distance travel.
I use a soft sided for quick vet visits.
Leaving the crate out in the open with soft cuddly crate pad and a small blanket is an excellent way to get them used to it!
You can start tossing some special treats in it and even sprinkle some catnip inside!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

if it was me....id put the cat in a crate


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

cat face said:


> You leave the cat carrier out. It doesn't matter where you put it, your room, the living room, kitchen, etc. Just leave it out and put a towel or soft blanket in the bottom to make it inviting for her to lay in.
> She will grow comfortable around the carrier and in time, even lay in it, possibly take a nap or two. The end result being that the next time she has to get in it to go to the vets she will be a lot more comfortable with the carrier and you shouldn't have all the drama.


 
throw some catnip in it


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> if it was me....id put the cat in a crate


HaHa!! The idea is for the Cat to follow the Yummies!
But you knew that!


----------



## wicamnca (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I will use the hard crate then since it is safer. I don't know if he gets carsick either, but if I had to guess I think it is more stress than being sick. I have only taken him on short trips to the vet until now and he is very vocal about how unhappy he is the whole time he is in the crate. It is the same whether I used the hard crate or the Sherpa bag. I have started to feed him all of his meals in the crate and will continue until we go. Hopefully this will make him like it in there better. He has never been interested in any treats or catnip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

its funny.....gizmo likes her soft carrier...i didnt have to do anything. i got it right after i got her and i think i put a toy in it?? she went right in. i should take it out ...and leave it for them. its a nice one with "safety mesh".....you cant see inside the bag....so unless a dog smells her....they dont know. i think it keeps them calmer and you can travel and no one knows its a cat carrier.. 

maybe you could give some calming treats...or rescue remedy...i used that on one of my dogs...it helped. or ive seen a calming vest...dont know if that works.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wicamnca, Try honeysuckle! Some cats that are immune to catnip, go 'gaga' over honey suckle!
Wal-Mart carries a combination catnip/honeysuckle 'Sachet' packet in the pet section, mine have enjoyed it!


----------



## wicamnca (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I was thinking of buying the Feliway calming spray, but I wasn't sure whether it would work or not. He seems to be immune to the things most other cats are affected by. I will look into Rescue Remedy too. I just got him the Kitty Holster cat harness in case I do want to take him out during the trip and they say sometimes it has the effect of a calming vest. It is another thing that I have to get him used to before we go though.

Oh, I will have to try the honeysuckle! I didn't know there was another option besides catnip.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

AutumnRose74 said:


> How do you tell if your cat has car sickness?


One of mine used to drool a lot when he was carsick. And his yowling was different. More pathetic and less ticked off.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> throw some catnip in it


catnip is the deal!! I've even thought about jamming it in my DH's nostrils on his particularly spiky days


----------



## wicamnca (Mar 4, 2014)

Well tomorrow is the big day. We leave on our road trip to Texas. I tried the honeysuckle and Feliway and he doesn't seem affected by either. I got Lorazepam from the vet, but I am going to give it a shot without it first and see if he calms down on his own. Wish us luck!!! Here is a picture in his new crate. You can give food and water without opening the door. I thought that was kind of cool.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Just had to say we also travel in a Prius with both of our kitties. Went from Deep South Texas to CA last year for four months. The travel days are long but they do well.


----------

